# making large scale liquid soap



## hkocabas (Jul 7, 2017)

hello guys,

this is my first topic here
I am a liquid soap maker. and now I have to make large scale liquid castile soap. Normally I am batching my recipe and then adding 1:3 batch/water and boiling.this is my dilute way. but it is tiring. I was thinking about directly pour 1:1 water/lye and oil . do you have any information about this.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 7, 2017)

"...Normally I am batching my recipe and then adding 1:3 batch/water and boiling. ... I was thinking about directly pour 1:1 water/lye and oil ....."

I do not really understand what you mean. Please explain better -- break your words into simpler, more descriptive sentences and give more detail. 

For example, what do you mean by "1:3 batch/water"? 
What do you mean by "1:1 water/lye and oil"?

Also, what size batches do you make now?
What size batches do you want to make?
What specific method do you use now to make the soap paste?
Specifically how do you dilute the paste to make the finished liquid soap?


----------



## hkocabas (Jul 7, 2017)

thanks deeanna, 

sorry for my poor english. the best is from start beginning to make liquid soap, I weigh oils, lye and water all the time

water 72 gr

oils 900 gr

lye-KOH 214 gr

and I cook these and have a batch soap(1186 gr) and then to dilute soap, I add 3x1186=3558 gr water I boil in a container. I mean 3558 gr water and 1186 gr soap together. This is my liquid soap. I get 3558+1186=4744 gr liquid soap question is that I am thinking about 

If I will pour 1186 gr water, 214 gr lye-KOH and 900 gr oils in a container and start to boiling(until saponification finished). and then I will add 2372 gr water.(I will get 4744 gr liquid soap again) my soap will be ready. Saponification will ok?, Is that possible?

I don't think adding and mixing together your KOH, water and oils all at once is a good idea. I haven't tested it myself but imagine you will have a hard time to get everything dissolved and mixed together properly. KOH isn't oil soluble and you need to dissolve the KOH in the water or else the water and oils won't emulsify.

I mean, I am searching more practical way to make large scale liquid soap.


----------



## Susie (Jul 7, 2017)

Additional water during the making of the paste leads to much increased time to get paste.  It is OK to do this if you have some sort of automated process of stirring/cooking, but not so much if you want a life.

Have you read post #8 in this thread?

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114

I ask because making the paste is very time conservative, then you can actually let the paste dilute on its own if you lack time to tend it.  And the batch size can be increased (run it through a lye calculator!) with great success.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you for sharing more information. Another question -- 

Is there an error in the water weight? You cannot dissolve 214 g KOH in 72 g water. The only alternative is if you get your KOH as a solution of KOH and water. Most of us start with solid KOH, not a KOH solution.

Yes, you can saponify the soap with more water, but as the water content increases, the saponification slows down. As Susie explained, you will probably need to do continuous mixing to get the mixture to saponify in a reasonable time.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 7, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Is there an error in the water weight? You cannot dissolve 214 g KOH in 72 g water.


DeeAnna, I think he meant the reverse: 214 g water and 72 g lye (KOH). That makes sense to me.

In any case, I'm not experienced enough with this processing technique to offer any advice.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 7, 2017)

But he didn't write that and neither you nor I know that for sure. It's always best to ask the horse's mouth, rather than guess, so that's what I am doing.


----------



## Susie (Jul 7, 2017)

I read it the other way around, also.  I even did the math.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 9, 2017)

hkocabas said:


> I am a liquid soap maker. and now I have to make large scale liquid castile soap. Normally I am batching my recipe and then adding 1:3 batch/water and boiling.this is my dilute way. but it is tiring. I was thinking about directly pour 1:1 water/lye and oil . do you have any information about this.



The liquid soapers Yahoo group is currently discussing large batch castile. You can join the discussion by registering -- here's the link:

[email protected]

Here's a link to the process that forms the basis of the discussion:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpkr4KSf0hA[/ame]

HTH   :bunny:​


----------



## Sapo (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for that info. One would expect they'd use some high powered high RPM mixers to "substitute" for the increasted liquidity (slowed saponification). But the mixer seems quite slow. Also; I wonder if the contents are heated.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 11, 2017)

Sapo said:


> Thanks for that info. One would expect they'd use some high powered high RPM mixers to "substitute" for the increasted liquidity (slowed saponification). But the mixer seems quite slow. Also; I wonder if the contents are heated.


You're welcome Sapo. If interested, feel free to join the discussion at liquid soapers.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 14, 2017)

This may help those interested in making large batch LS. Source: Liquid Soapers Yahoo Group.



> Here is a link to a Facebook Group which  has recently made non paste liquid soap and the author and liquid  soaper, Jackie Thompson, is a key member of the group.   She was with  Cathy McGinnis, Soaping 101, as she and other members went through the  process online.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=soaping101%20liquid%20soapmaking


[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Sapo (Jul 17, 2017)

Attempting to join, sounds good and informative. So far not accepted.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 18, 2017)

Sapo said:


> Attempting to join, sounds good and informative. So far not accepted.


Try joining the liquid soapers Yahoo group first. There might be a "by invitation only" access to the Facebook group.  LINK:

[email protected]


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 18, 2017)

"Soaping 101 liquid soap making" is not the same group as Liquid Soapers on Yahoo and on FB.


----------

